# high back booster vs. no back booster



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Is there a safety difference?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know if there is a "proven" safety difference, most likely because there really hasn't been any testing to the effect. We do know on some children a hbb booster positions the belt better (usually smaller riders), so that would be a safety thing. It also offers more side impact protection and from a comfort standpoint, something to rest your head on to sleep.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

There was a study a year or so ago stating that a HBB offered a 70% increase in safety, but then there was a study this year saying that they were equal in terms of safety. Nonetheless, because of the SIP factor, not to mention the comfort, I'd recommend a HBB over a backless booster until at least 6-7.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

From what I've seen, the value of the highback is better positioning-- for many kids, it positions the belt better, but also it positions the KID better. I've seen it with DD1-- the highback booster keeps her body in the position she needs to be in to stay properly positioned in the belt. In a low back booster, she often moves to one side or shifts around a lot, so that she doesn't stay in the belt in the optimal position. She can even fall asleep in the highback, and her head is cradled so that her body stays upright. If she fell asleep with a lowback, she'd fall to one side and slump down. The seat belt can't protect the child if the child isn't positioned correctly inside of it.

I would imagine crash testing with dummies wouldn't show this difference very well, because the people putting the dummies in the low back boosters will of course position the dummies correctly. It's "real life" usage, I think, that makes the safety difference.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for this thread! It just helped me decide on the Frontier over the Nautilus. The price difference was killing me, but I think the high back booster alone is worth it.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree, the high back is nicer for many of the stated reason. I did have to switch to backless when dd1 shoulders became too tall for the belt positioner but still needed the boost of height for the car's belt


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an_aurora*
> 
> There was a study a year or so ago stating that a HBB offered a 70% increase in safety, but then there was a study this year saying that they were equal in terms of safety. Nonetheless, because of the SIP factor, not to mention the comfort, I'd recommend a HBB over a backless booster until at least 6-7.


Yes. I personally have a lot of questions about the second study. Dedicated boosters, either highback or backless, tend to position belts well. Combination seats used as boosters tend NOT to position belts well (Frontier and Nautilus are exceptions). The study didn't differentiate between dedicated highbacked boosters and combination seats.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeslieB*
> 
> Thanks for this thread! It just helped me decide on the Frontier over the Nautilus. The price difference was killing me, but I think the high back booster alone is worth it.


The Nautilus is also a highbacked booster.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeslieB*
> 
> Thanks for this thread! It just helped me decide on the Frontier over the Nautilus. The price difference was killing me, but I think the high back booster alone is worth it.


Just FYI, the Nautilus is really great, we love it as a high backed booster.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeslieB*
> 
> Thanks for this thread! It just helped me decide on the Frontier over the Nautilus. The price difference was killing me, but I think the high back booster alone is worth it.


???

The nautilus is a great high backed booster


----------

